# Croc Hunter dad out of hospital swinging



## News Bot (Mar 25, 2010)

*Published On:* 25-Mar-10 12:24 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

THE father of the late Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin has has condemned Tourism Australia over the treatment of a kangaroo in Los Angeles.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## naledge (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought it said 'commended' instead of 'condemned.' I really need to read things more thoroughly.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 26, 2010)

That's the way. he has a heart attack on sunday, comes out of hospital today and is already going a hundred mile an hour saving wildlife. good on ya Bob.


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 26, 2010)

go bob!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 26, 2010)

naledge said:


> I thought it said 'commended' instead of 'condemned.' I really need to read things more thoroughly.



So did I :lol:


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 26, 2010)

yay for bob good on ya


----------



## Kitah (Mar 26, 2010)

Unfortunately theres too few people in this world like Bob- someone that actually CARES and will actually DO something to help and save animals.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 27, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Unfortunately theres too few people in this world like Bob- someone that actually CARES and will actually DO something to help and save animals.


 
I agree. 
next month I am going to be doing a Wires course so that I can rescue reptiles that wind up in peoples houses and also rehabilitate the ones that have had run-ins with lawn mowers and bird netting and such.
I know it isn't much but it's something.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> I agree.
> next month I am going to be doing a Wires course so that I can rescue reptiles that wind up in peoples houses and also rehabilitate the ones that have had run-ins with lawn mowers and bird netting and such.
> I know it isn't much but it's something.



If everyone just did something, no matter how small, can you imagine how much better off the world would be? Fewer extinctions, fewer unnecessary deaths, more humane treatment of animals... The list is just about endless


----------

